# Brown rice in 13 bean soup



## Sack-O-Hammers (Jan 28, 2012)

I am making 13 bean soup with ham shanks......again. I would like to avoid standing over the pot for 45 minutes after I add the brown rice to keep it from sticking and burning.

This is a 12 quart pot nearly full recipe, it holds heat for a long time after the flame is turned off, if I stirred the rice in and turned it off and covered it, would the rice cook thoroughly? I typically let it cool on the stovetop overnight.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 28, 2012)

Can you cook the rice separately?  That might work better for you, then add it later.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd cook the rice separately and then add it and reheat it all for serving.  If you leave the rice in overnight it might absorb more of the liquid than you really want from the soup. I have had that happen with chicken and rice stew before.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 28, 2012)

I have switched from rice to barley in most of my soups for the reasons stated above.  The barley does not seem to absorb the broth as much as the rice.  If you must use rice I would use only a very small amount.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 28, 2012)

Even barley would be better pre-cooked.


----------



## Addie (Jan 29, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I have switched from rice to barley in most of my soups for the reasons stated above. The barley does not seem to absorb the broth as much as the rice. If you must use rice I would use only a very small amount.


 

I  presoak the barley overnight for that very reason. I want some broth left. I love barley in place of potatoes in beef stew.


----------



## Sack-O-Hammers (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks very much for all your input. I have made this many times and this was the only area I was having difficulty with.
This recipe, at least the way I make it, is so large that an added benefit of the rice ingredient saves me from having to cook off the water (added last night, cooled and fat skimmed off this morning) to cover 6 pounds of smoked ham shanks. I will buy and use a heat diffuser this time, add the rice and not stir for 45 minutes to finish this time.
Next time I will try precooking the rice and using less water, this was a soup recipe before I modified it, now it comes out pretty thick, like a thin chile consistency, almost too substantial to be called "soup" anymore.

I will post the recipe as I make it if you like, where is the appropriate place on this site?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 29, 2012)

Would love it!  In Forums, go to Recipes and Ingredients, then Soups and Stews.


----------



## Sack-O-Hammers (Jan 29, 2012)

done, it's posted, tried to be detailed, I was given the Joy of Cooking by my mother when I left home at age 18. I remember what it was like when I read a recipe and they said things like "make a roux"


----------

